# Small profile holding idea



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi guys,

I was over visiting another forum that I frequent and ran up on a blog that contained some really good ideas and information that might be beneficial to us here. It is about ways to hold small pieces for profile routing.

Check it out at this link:

Shop Skills #6: Holding and Routing Small Profile Mouldings - by Todd A. Clippinger | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bob. Good link.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes thanks Bob, sometimes I get carried away and am not as safe as I should be. This helps.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Bob, That is nice to know. I haven't run into that, but i may very shortly as i prepare to work on moldings Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You're very welcome guys!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, thanks Bob... I'll have to remember that!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been using a similar tech for yrs for sanding and to hand plane stock, although I don't have cut outs in the stops or use clamps to hold them in place. I use 1" SST screws.

Another tech that's worked well for me when the option is available is to screw sacrificial stock to the base of the subject and clamp that in the vice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Bob , but I was just thinking I could hold it with my left hand :nono::nono::haha::haha: Someone told me that I had a weird sense of humor, do you think that could be true???


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> Thanks Bob , but I was just thinking I could hold it with my left hand :nono::nono::haha::haha: Someone told me that I had a weird sense of humor, do you think that could be true???


LOL.... your sense of humor is only *one* of the things *"weird"* about you :jester:


----------

